

Rico – Turn your used smartphone into a smarthome device - jinmatt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smartrico/rico-turn-your-used-smartphone-into-a-smarthome-de

======
jinmatt
Home monitoring device designed to be connected to a used Apple or Android
phone. Rico combines the power of an inbuilt processor with the best features
of your smartphone to create an entirely new device. The smartphone provides
audio and video capabilities, along with network connectivity, and the Rico
units provide additional sensors for motion detection,temperature, smoke,
humidity, and carbon monoxide.

Monitor your home from anywhere with the Rico app. Using your current
smartphone, you can live stream video of your living room as well as receive
critical alerts at the touch of a button.

With Rico comes Rico smart-sockets that link Rico to the wider network of your
home. Using your personal phone, you will able to control appliances from the
same Rico app that you use to monitor the Rico device. This means being able
to get the coffee brewing before you wake or turn off that light you forgot
before you went out.

